
RVF – Responsive Video Format - verly
https://rvf.io/
======
verly
.RVF link combines your current horizontal and vertical video content and
plays the correct version, responsively, based on your viewer’s screen
resolution.

In other word, not matter the device, your video will be optimized for
viewing.

Your feedback is highly appreciated and will help us to improve our product.

